# He thinks he is the boss of me!



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

My little devil thinks he is the boss of me. He won't let me pet him unless I give him a treat, and he bites me (gentle-ish) if I don't give him a mealie first. He also expects me to leave the room while he eats. He stands there and looks at me until I go, then starts going around doing his eating/drinking. Any ideas on instilling some simple "disipline"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

No! The hedgie trains YOU : not you train the hedgie. Sounds like he is making fine progress.


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Greeeaaaat. I'm spending 5 bucks a week on mealies. *Sigh*


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

heehee how dare you think you could possibly be boss :lol: 

The only thing I can suggest if you want to watch him eat etc is to sit very still in the darkness for a few times and eventually they will get used to you (listen to him eating) and then have a dimmer light and do the same thing and gradually turn up the brightness - you may never get further than a very dim light and if you move and they notice you then your stuck and back to square one!! It may take months to get anywhere with this though =- patience is most definatley a vitrue


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My only suggestion is...


Farm your own Mealies!

It's easy, and can save that 5 bucks a week!

I started with 1 container of mealies (50 count) was feeding those mealies to the hedgies (so not exactly sure how many I ended up starting with really) but now I had to move them to a larger container and I have enough to feed 4 hedgehogs a tarantula and a scorpion! and still have tons! (the tarantula and scorpion mostly eat the beetles and the occasional mealy, 1 hedgie will only eat the pupae)
Anyway, all I'm saying is, it's very simple!


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

My hedgie is the same way, only with watermelon! She REFUSES to come out of her house or peacefully hang out with me unless I give her some watermelon. :lol: I'm just worried about what I'll do when it goes out of season!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

_gatecrasher_ said:


> My hedgie is the same way, only with watermelon! She REFUSES to come out of her house or peacefully hang out with me unless I give her some watermelon. :lol: I'm just worried about what I'll do when it goes out of season!!


 Pay more. :twisted:

Mine don't mind eating in front of me but I have only seen them on their wheels once. And each time they froze, then hopped off. Bummer! I wanna watch! One of these nights, on a weekend, I'm gonna stay up all night with them. Bring on the coffee!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

_gatecrasher_ said:


> My hedgie is the same way, only with watermelon! She REFUSES to come out of her house or peacefully hang out with me unless I give her some watermelon. :lol: I'm just worried about what I'll do when it goes out of season!!


Just a thought(Yes...another freezer thought)...
Might prove handy if you freeze a bunch of watermelon cubes for when it does go out of season. It can be stored for 8 to 12 months at 0ºF. Just cut them into hedgie serving size, and then place them flat, 1 layer on a cookie sheet to freeze. Once they are firm, can put them into freezer bags or plastic container. It allows you to always have some handy, even for when you don't feel like having watermelon yourself, but your hedgie can still have some. ^_^


----------

